# im a member but still carnt access 4 sale section



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

hi joined last nite but still carnt get on the 4 sale bit....can anyone help

baz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need a set number of posts of to be a member of the TTOC in order to access the for sale section 
web membership is only £15 www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome you need a set number of posts of to be a member of the TTOC in order to access the for sale section
> web membership is only £15 http://www.ttoc.co.uk


i got my web membership last nite mate..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

When you have you membership number you need to follow the below instructions

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=199742


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

```
[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00370&user=baz_s[/img]
```


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

how long does this take to get on Market place??

thanks baz...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

baz_s said:


> how long does this take to get on Market place??
> 
> thanks baz...


You should already have it now...


----------

